# Contrador - Where does he go from here?



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

Any thoughts on the direction AC takes his career? Do you think we'll see him in other grand tours or will he become a TdF specialist ala Lance and pursue breaking lance's record?


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

I hope it won't happen, but I predict AC will skip on the Giro until he stops winning the Tour, but maybe he'll do the Vuelta?


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Doing the Giro with the goal of winning doesn't seem to be the wisest move -- two years in a row we've seen the Maglia Rosa blow themselves up when it came time for the Tour. So I'd say though we might see Contador in the Giro it will only be for training and not for overall contention.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

He'll carry on riding the same as previous years but with a stronger team around him. 3 more TDF wins at least.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

If you start a thread, please learn how to spell the subject.


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> If you start a thread, please learn how to spell the subject.


If you reply to a thread, please learn how to contribute something worthwhile.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

BassNBrew said:


> If you reply to a thread, please learn how to contribute something worthwhile.


this is ironically ponderous.
your thoughts on the op perhaps?


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

BassNBrew said:


> If you reply to a thread, please learn how to contribute something worthwhile.


This is an awesome post. Please don't copy and paste it to me.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

BassNBrew said:


> If you reply to a thread, please learn how to contribute something worthwhile.


If you reply to a thread, please learn how to contribute something worthwhile.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Conti's already won the Giro and the Vuelta. Maybe next he'll concentrate on the Classics. After all, he did pretty well on the cobbles and he enjoys short steep climbs. Maybe he'll do RAMM. Maybe he'll open a sports bar, or a string of niteclubs.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

He'll change his name to Contrador to keep the illiterates happy. He'll make a yearly offering of a cheap Spanish quartz watch to Andy Schram as a token of contrition for his lack of sportsmanship. He'll keep winning stuff. He probably won't be a Radioshack rider. He'll sometimes have currant buns for tea. Pick out the 'worthwhile' from that lot.


----------



## denversean (Jun 14, 2004)

sir duke said:


> He'll change his name to Contrador to keep the illiterates happy. He'll make a yearly offering of a cheap Spanish quartz watch to Andy Schram as a token of contrition for his lack of sportsmanship. He'll keep winning stuff. He probably won't be a Radioshack rider. He'll sometimes have currant buns for tea. Pick out the 'worthwhile' from that lot.



You Sir, have just won the internet! Thanks for playing everyone.


Andy and Alberto will get a condo together in Paris and continue their bromance on a brand new Specialized Tandem, to be chronicled by the hilarious must-see new sitcom "Splitting Yellow", coming this fall to BBC America.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

denversean said:


> Andy and Alberto will get a condo together in Paris and continue their bromance on a brand new Specialized Tandem, ..


Guess who'll be 'stoker'...


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

He'll get better.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*he's gonna join*

a boy band
he heard there is one out there with a hit song called 'fingerbang' and he wants in

did ya'll notice his podium hat and the graphics on top of his TT Helmet?


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

He is going to open a gold finch farm and raise those little yellow birds and free them at the beginning of the Tour next year. He is going to join Versus and continue propagating the LA vrs. Contador rivalry even if LA isn't racing just to make it interesting for the US spectators. 

He has already won 5 grand tours and he is young. 7 isn't that big of a number.


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

atpjunkie said:


> a boy band
> he heard there is one out there with a hit song called 'fingerbang' and he wants in
> 
> did ya'll notice his podium hat and the graphics on top of his TT Helmet?


It appears that he has fingerbanged his bike, helmet, cap and just about everything else he owns.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

I can't see him doing the Giro, and Vuelta any time soon. He will probably just stick with winning paris-nice and the tour for the next decade, or until his team is not allowed to ride the tour for some bull sh!t reason.


----------



## cruso414 (Feb 20, 2004)

roadie92 said:


> I can't see him doing the Giro, and Vuelta any time soon. He will probably just stick with winning paris-nice and the tour for the next decade, or until his team is not allowed to ride the tour for some bull sh!t reason.


like doping?


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

He'll do more interviews with his usual response: "Ehhhhhhhhhh. In de moment. Ehhhhhhh. Ehhhhhhhh. In de moment. Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh."


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

ghost6 said:


> He'll do more interviews with his usual response: "Ehhhhhhhhhh. In de moment. Ehhhhhhh. Ehhhhhhhh. In de moment. Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh."


That's one thing he can credit Lance for. Exchange the Spanish accent for a Texas accent and they sound the same. Weeeelllllllllll....


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Starting in the Alien 4 (or is it 5).... 
Seriously, I'm guessing he will try to win more than 7 Tours.


----------



## adimiro (Jun 28, 2007)

ghost6 said:


> He'll do more interviews with his usual response: "Ehhhhhhhhhh. In de moment. Ehhhhhhh. Ehhhhhhhh. In de moment. Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh."



I wonder how many folks on this forum can speak a 2nd language, even as limited in scope as Contador's English? Many can't even speak or write their 1st language correctly. Only ignorance fuels such ethnic bigotry.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

adimiro said:


> I wonder how many folks on this forum can speak a 2nd language, even as limited in scope as Contador's English? Many can't even speak or write their 1st language correctly. Only ignorance fuels such ethnic bigotry.


It's fascinating and humorless that you'd interpret what I said as "ethnic bigotry." By all means, defend your grossly inarticulate accusation. I can't wait to hear it.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

He should do Leadville just to piss off Lance. Then show up at the Livestrong ride in Austin!


----------



## Ryano42 (Jul 21, 2006)

He will be starting his own charity:

ThinStrong; to bring attention to the plight of outrageously thin people. Who climb well and roll a great ITT.

Belgians need not apply. Yet.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Maybe he could try to win a stage of the TDF next time.


----------



## 95zpro (Mar 28, 2010)

He said he wants to retire from cycling by 32 or 33 so my guess is he's going to try and win 8 tours and call it a career.


----------



## cruso414 (Feb 20, 2004)

burgrat said:


> He should do Leadville just to piss off Lance. Then show up at the Livestrong ride in Austin!


that would be incredible since not only would Lance destroy him, so would I. If there is one thing that doesn't translate well, roadies to mountain biking. Lance is the exception since he raced mountain bikes during his recovery from cancer.


----------



## barhopper (Aug 10, 2009)

cpark said:


> Starting in the Alien 4 (or is it 5)....
> Seriously, I'm guessing he will try to win more than 7 Tours.



I just don't see that happening.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

bigrider said:


> He is going to open a gold finch farm and raise those little yellow birds and free them at the beginning of the Tour next year. He is going to join Versus and continue propagating the LA vrs. Contador rivalry even if LA isn't racing just to make it interesting for the US spectators.
> 
> He has already won 5 grand tours and he is young. 7 isn't that big of a number.


His hobby actually is raising finches and canaries. But you knew that, didn't you?


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

roadie92 said:


> He will probably just stick with winning paris-nice and the tour for the next decade ...


This might be wishful thinking, but my guess is he'll want to be better than LA, and the only real knock against LA -- besides being doped up like a Drugstore Cowboy -- was that he only focused on the TDFs and didn't bother with the other grand tours. AC will want to leave his stamp on the race, so he'll try to win more than one in a single year, or throw in some classics.


----------



## cruso414 (Feb 20, 2004)

I am guessing he will wind up overdosing on coke in a hotel room alone in a few years, why not.....the whole world hates him now anyway.


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

cruso414 said:


> that would be incredible since not only would Lance destroy him, so would I. If there is one thing that doesn't translate well, roadies to mountain biking. Lance is the exception since he raced mountain bikes during his recovery from cancer.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BzykEuVJL8

See comments section for results


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

barhopper said:


> I just don't see that happening.


Wow, THE "barhopper" doesn't see that happening, so he clearly shouldn't try...


----------



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)

If Berti ends up on Saxo Bank/Specialized(?) ...it'll be gettin real boring again.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

95zpro said:


> He said he wants to retire from cycling by 32 or 33 so my guess is he's going to try and win 8 tours and call it a career.


I don't know. He struggled to beat a guy who can't time trial or shift gears--by less than a minute. He'd better take it one Tour at a time.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

cruso414 said:


> .the whole world hates him now anyway.


No only a few Americans and Luxembourgers, which don't count for much in the grander cycling picture.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

he needs to win World Championships and the 5 monuments and he'll be all set


----------



## pezzo33 (Sep 20, 2009)

The UCI will realize a 120 pound climber shouldnt be able to TT so well.... and that all those blood bags labeled 'AC' in Operation Puerto were not for Alice Cooper concerts...

(seriously, I still have my doubts, since he was 'removed' from the case by Spanish courts.... oh well. there is always suspicion with everyone!)


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Au Contrar (<- Texan for "Hell No!")*



WeakMite said:


> If Berti ends up on Saxo Bank/Specialized(?) ...it'll be gettin real boring again.


I, for one, would be thrilled since Andy is taking Frank (and prob. some other Saxo Bankers, to a new team) - but I suspect Berto will re-up with Astana and Riis will have to build a new team almost from the ground up. Don't see how Berto with Riis and Andy/Frank with Andersen will make it boring? I thought the Berto vs Andy duel was great - boring would be if one had to ride for the other on the same team.

+1 on the Conti haters - I suspect that's an American thing (based in the Berto vs Lance show).


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

LostViking said:


> I, for one, would be thrilled since Andy is taking Frank (and prob. some other Saxo Bankers, to a new team) - but I suspect Berto will re-up with Astana and Riis will have to build a new team almost from the ground up. Don't see how Berto with Riis and Andy/Frank with Andersen will make it boring? I thought the Berto vs Andy duel was great - boring would be if one had to ride for the other on the same team.
> 
> +1 on the Conti haters - *I suspect that's an American thing (based in the Berto vs Lance show*).


yep 10fch


----------



## cruso414 (Feb 20, 2004)

kiwisimon said:


> No only a few Americans and Luxembourgers, which don't count for much in the grander cycling picture.


It must have been all americans booing him at the tour. Seems to me, I have NEVER heard the yellow jersey booed on stage at the tour. He holds a really special distinction for that one.


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

BassNBrew said:


> Any thoughts on the direction AC takes his career? Do you think we'll see him in other grand tours or will he become a TdF specialist ala Lance and pursue breaking lance's record?


CONTY will shed all his material possessions to live in solitude and in the Nepalese highlands, where he will reflect on all of our RBR posts.


----------



## bnoojin (Mar 24, 2002)

*the real question is...*

will he continue to win Grand Tours, not just the Tour? He has 5 already, realistically he could think about more Vueltas and Giros. or will he (yawn) only focus on the Tour each year? not sure about how ambitiously he sees his future. does he want to be up there with the greats of all time? Indurain won 5 Tours and 2 Giros. Hinault won 5 Tours, 3 Giros and 1 Vuelta. Merckx won 11 Grand Tours. I think if AC wanted to he could be in this kind of company by the end of his career.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

bnoojin said:


> will he continue to win Grand Tours, not just the Tour? He has 5 already, realistically he could think about more Vueltas and Giros. or will he (yawn) only focus on the Tour each year? not sure about how ambitiously he sees his future. does he want to be up there with the greats of all time? Indurain won 5 Tours and 2 Giros. Hinault won 5 Tours, 3 Giros and 1 Vuelta. Merckx won 11 Grand Tours. I think if AC wanted to he could be in this kind of company by the end of his career.


I think he will continue skipping the Giro to focus on the Tour, especially if he keeps winning it.

I think he'd also like to add rainbow stripes and spring classic victories to his palmares, but I think he'd have to pick and choose the races that fit his style.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

According to Cyclingnews - he is probably going to Riis Cycling (AKA Saxo Bank) and Riis' new sponsor for 2011, Specialized.

I suspect Conti will pull a Lance and concentrate on the TdF and only ride the Giro for conditioning. However, he has shown that he can win two GTs in a season, so perhaps he'll go full bore for the VdE on home ground?


----------



## bnoojin (Mar 24, 2002)

pretender said:


> I think he will continue skipping the Giro to focus on the Tour, especially if he keeps winning it.
> 
> I think he'd also like to add rainbow stripes and spring classic victories to his palmares, but I think he'd have to pick and choose the races that fit his style.



you're probably right. I just don't see him as much of a one-day racer. he also seems to lack tactical sharpness to make the right moves at the right time. besides, he's Spanish, they're raised on stage racing. it is a rare bird that is a Spanish one day racer, (Sanchez/Friere). he could win a Liege, but he doesn't have that supremely powerful punch/sprint to finish a classic. I watched how he lost Fleche to Evans, that may just be inexperience and not timing his move right but he just seems so much more at home in the high mountains of a stage race. his acceleration at the end of a hard mountain stage is scary. 

I'd just like to see a new champion that rode to win 2 grand tours a year.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

At one point since the Tour AC said he would ride the Giro and Vuelta again next year. Even if he changes his mind, which seems to happen frequently, that should be some indication his view of cycling isn't as Tour-centric as the American audience's.


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

terzo rene said:


> At one point since the Tour AC said he would ride the Giro and Vuelta again next year. Even if he changes his mind, which seems to happen frequently, that should be some indication his view of cycling isn't as Tour-centric as the American audience's.


He's skipping the Vuelta this year. He says he's open next year but that the Tour is the priority.

http://velonews.competitor.com/2010/07/news/no-vuelta-for-contador_131841

The money at the Tour must just be that much greater, I guess.

If you're focusing on the Tour, I think it makes the GT double a lot tougher because the complicated recovery possibilities.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

He's doing la Clasica San Sebastian on this weekend


----------



## babylou (Jul 13, 2008)

Maybe he will fade into bolivian. That's ludicrous.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

pretender said:


> I hope it won't happen, but I predict AC will skip on the Giro until he stops winning the Tour, but maybe he'll do the Vuelta?


I'll be stoked if Contador and Riis prove me wrong:

_"I am convinced that we have not seen his full potential yet. It's obvious that we must go after the Tour de France but Alberto could win all three major races in a year, and I want be a part of that," Riis told Danish television when he announced that Contador had agreed to join his team and revealed that Saxo Bank would sponsor the team alongside SunGard in 2011._
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/riis-sets-grand-slam-goal-for-new-signing-contador


----------

